

C# like language that compiles to C with only 1 prerequisite, glib - didip
http://live.gnome.org/Vala/Tutorial

======
didip
This language, IMHO, is what go-lang should have been!

Vala provides enough syntactic sugar to prevent buffer overflow and yet its
performance is comparable to C, because it generates C code.

For me, who was Java educated, Vala is strikingly familiar and easy to learn.

